# Williams College Museum Security Officer 18hrs/wk.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Why do they TORTURE me with this? I'd JUMP on this if: A) I lived anywhere near there. B) I was about to retire. This is my DREAM job, only 18 hours/week. But lets be honest, there would be plenty of weeks where you would have to fill in for some so that you would be working 26 hours. Oh dear GOD, yes!!!!!*

Museum Security Officer (18 hrs/wk)
Institution:
*Williams College*

Location:
Williamstown, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
07/30/2019

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Job ID: * 301723

*Location: * Williams Campus,Williamstown

*Full/Part Time: * Part-Time

*Regular/Temporary: * Regular

*Opening Details:
*

The Williams College Museum of Art (WCMA) is seeking a part-time (18 hrs/wk), year-round Museum Security Officer. The principal duties include providing security for museum property and safety for its visitors during open hours as needed. In addition, the security officer will assist in the operation of the security desk and help answer visitor questions.

The Williams College Museum of Art makes dynamic art experiences to incite new thinking about art, museums, and the world. Established in 1926, WCMA is located in historic Lawrence Hall on the college campus. The museum's collection consists of more than 14,000 works of art. A vibrant cultural center, WCMA serves as a learning museum for both Williams students, and the community as a whole.

WCMA is committed to building a diverse, inclusive, and equitable community and strongly encourages candidates from underrepresented groups or who have experience working with a broadly diverse student population to apply.

The schedule for this position will be Saturday and Sunday, 9:30 am to 5:30 pm, and one additional day for two or more hours. This day is subject to change based on the needs of the department and may include holidays and occasional evenings.

*Responsibilities: *

Follow established procedures for the opening and closing of WCMA/Lawrence Hall (which includes public galleries, museum offices, collections, all workspaces, classrooms, mechanical room, and the elevator)
Operate the security desk located in the atrium of WCMA, including handling access and responding to alarms
Assist staff visitors
Receive, secure and record deliveries
Participate in fire alarm procedure training
Train and be certified as a Crowd Manager
Attend departmental meetings
And occasional other duties as assigned
*Qualifications: *

Prior security experience preferred, but not required
Ability to engage museum visitors when they have questions or suggestions
Successfully complete all procedural training within 60 days of the start date
Ability to stand and concentrate for extended periods of time
Ability to lift and carry objects of 50 pounds with assistance, ability to work on ladders
Ability to respond to alarms and emergency situations
Ability to remain calm under pressure
Work may involve exposure to noise
Comfortable using technology and computer software
Ability to work as part of a team, as well as without immediate supervision
Review of applications will begin on August 15, and continue until the position is filled. Band 17.

*Conditions of Employment: *
Employment at Williams is contingent on the verification of background information submitted by the applicant, including the completion of a criminal record check, and education when applicable.

*Equal Employment Opportunity: *
Beyond meeting fully its legal obligations for non-discrimination, Williams College is committed to building a diverse and inclusive community where members from all backgrounds can live, learn and thrive.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Tapiwanashe Nhundu
Human Resources
Williams College

Online App. Form:
https://staff-careers.williams.edu/psp/cangate/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Jim!
Take it! You can live in Vermont, and watch the trains at the Hoosic Tunnel, and other fun shit! Just retire now you pussy!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't git no gub'ment pension. I gotsta wait fer de Social Security on top of my regala pension. Youse gub'ment folks git it GOOOOOD!

Otherwise, damn, that would be the life!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

18 hours/week. That's almost as much as I work now, FULL TIME!


----------

